# A few of my tanks :) Image intense



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

heheheh, gotcha, actually they are photos of the shedd aquarium in chicago.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i was wondering... i didnt want to call you a liar, but i didnt think you could fit a dolphin in a 125g.


----------



## Daddyo72 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> heheheh, gotcha, actually they are photos of the shedd aquarium in chicago.


I live near the shedd on the south side. Always a fun time. Great pics BTW.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Beautiful pics! Love the turtle.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lmao here i was gonna ask where the heck u found a sea turtle cuz i wanted one! 

Great pics though!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol I was gonna ask ya when you got the seahorses! They've got a nice pot-bellied one!

I was just sitting there like wow wow wow, then I saw the turtle and dolphin lol.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, you got me alright! I was like MP - thinking, damn, he's got a sea turtle! LMAO


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing when I got to the turtle. This cant be a tank, more like a swimming pool! Then the dolphin and I was ready to call some serious B.S.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots! You had me fooled up until the dolphin


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Great shots! I can't wait! My mom, dad, and I are flying up there on the 20th-24th and I REALLY want to visit Shedd, since I'm a fishie nerd! I've been there before, and I absolutely LOVE it!! The seahorses are amazing!
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep it was quite exciting to be there, their shark display is awesome, buuuuut it was too dark to take good pictures.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You got me good.....until I saw the last pic. I was thinking you must have a huuuge tank to have a turtle. That's really pretty though nice pics!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very good....lmao


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Way cool pics!!! Very nice indeed~


----------

